# why is a movie download, downloading an .exe file??



## i_hate_toms

Ok folks, m trying to download this video, it's 18+ so won't post the URL here. But m clicking on "download video", firefox starts downloading a file about 10MB, named "video.exe".
Absurd. Why would a video file end with .exe? And how would a full length HD movie be 2MB in size? I cancelled the download. Is this a virus?


----------



## tech explorer

That's possible, maybe johnb35 can help you look into it further.


----------



## spirit

i_hate_toms said:


> Ok folks, m trying to download this video, it's 18+ so won't post the URL here. But m clicking on "download video", firefox starts downloading a file about 10MB, named "video.exe".
> Absurd. Why would a video file end with .exe? And how would a full length HD movie be 2MB in size? I cancelled the download. Is this a virus?



Yes it most probably is - more likely if you're downloading the movie illegally or visiting adult websites.


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> Yes it most probably is - more likely if you're downloading the movie illegally or visiting adult websites.



He already said it's an 18+ site 

It's probably a virus.


----------



## tremmor

agreed. made a good choice and escaped. stay away. Ya won't get a high def movie anyway in two meg size. You will get something else.


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Download and run it. Please report back


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

That 2 MB EXE file is everything BUT a movie.It's impossible that a long HD movie is only 2 MB in size lol.

Anyway you can use Firefox extension called DOWNLOAD HELPER.With it you can download any movie file from almost any WEB site directly right on your hard disk drive.Usually the movie file's extension when being downloaded from the WEB site is FLV.But it can also be WMV,AVI and so on...that depends what type of the video file the owner of the WEB site has put there.

Anyway download helper will do a great job.


----------

